# What type of Tolkien thread?



## HLGStrider (Apr 12, 2004)

There are many different types of Tolkien threads. . .I could never hope to list them all so this will be multiple choice and open to editing by mods. . .but I wondered what type you like?



The way I see it the main sorts of threads are those that follow:

_Questions.

_Generally posed by newbies, they can include, "What exactly is Gandalf?" Things answerable by a quick scan of the books.

_Analysis.

_Of characters and plot devices. I'd vaguely place my "Is Aragorn a Snob?" thread under this.

_Critique.

_Wasn't this bit actually poorly written or this character underdeveloped? You have to be brave to post a thread like this. . .

_Plot Hole!

_Alert! Alert! Possible Plot Hole! Possible Contradiction! This possibly just doesn't make sense! Tolkien may not be perfect! Let the fun begin.

_What if. ..?

_Take an element and change it. These are hated by some, but they do entail a bit of imagination.

_Lighthearted.

_Discussion on things that aren't really serious but not quite mocking. Most of my threads are like this.

_Parody.

_Sometimes downright mocking. Always totally ridiculous.

_Admiration.

_This is so great! Eowyn is so great! Gollum is so great! This chapter is so great! My favorite chapter is this, what's yours!

_Serious serious question

_Involves thinking. Involves searching through the letters. Answer may not be clear cut. Might be a good topic for a debate.

_Philosophical debate.

_Possible allegory or symbolism? Possible moral? Possible reflection on Tolkien's real life? Possible whatever? I actually love these.

_Tolkien himself

_The great man and his life and beliefs. 



There aren't enough room for all my options on the poll, so if a helpful mod could add the Tolkien himself and an Other option, I'd be very grateful. . .I'm sure you guys have ideas as well!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 12, 2004)

Hurray for good mods who delete evil mistake thread without poll and then add the extra poll options I needed!

THANK YOU, SENOR GOTHMOG!

I know, I know, supposed to be a tilde over the n, but I don't want to use keyboard shortcuts tonight. ..


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 12, 2004)

I tend to enjoy all the above catagories, with the decided dislike for "what if" style threads.

You can what if a subject until the sun explodes and you are no nearer to a true understanding then when you started.

besides, there is no sense of scope in these types of questions and they quickly become nothing more than silliness.

example: What is the World was made out of translucent jelly? Would there still be night?



RD


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 12, 2004)

Rangerdave said:


> You can what if a subject until the sun explodes and you are no nearer to a true understanding then when you started.


The point to these threads is not necessarily 'true understanding'. It is sometimes about sheer fun, and sometimes about theorizing which way the story might have gone. Lots of people find it enjoyable, and I can understand why without much effort.

I enjoy most of what's listed on the poll, except perhaps the majority of philosophical questions or topics relating to the professor. I'm just much more interested in the story itself than in 'outside elements'.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 12, 2004)

I chose four of them. 

*Questions*
I enjoy answering or presenting these, because almost every time I learn something new, whether it is a wholly relevant and big point or a small nuance.
*Analysis*
I've seen too few of these, and porbably started none..  But it would be very interesting to analyze a lot of elements in Tolkien's works as literary devices.
*Serious serious Question*
I enjoy reading these a lot, but my own expertise and knowledge do not span as far as the HoME or Letters, as of yet.. 
*Philosophical debate*
Another sadly underdeveloped area.. But a lot of things can be seen philosophically in Tolkien's works, because of the religious set of information set down in the Silmarillion, the differences in ethics etc. between different cultures and races, etc..


----------



## Turin (Apr 12, 2004)

I always liked answering the 'question' type threads, as a newbie I posted quite a few of these . 'Lighthearted' threads are fun sometimes, I also post in a lot of these. Most 'What if...' threads are funny and are quite fun to read. Some 'parody' threads are cool, others are a little too mocking .


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 12, 2004)

Turin said:


> Some 'parody' threads are cool, others are a little too mocking


Agh I forgot to add 'Parody'! All movie-parodies are good, because they joke about the films not the books.  A huge majority of the ones about the books are also extremely funny and witty, but I suppose there is a limit where the jokes become too mocking and belittling to be considered funny by a Tolkien fan.. (Ol'gaffer would scoff at this and call me a purist, as a bad thing  )


----------



## Turin (Apr 13, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> Agh I forgot to add 'Parody'! All movie-parodies are good, because they joke about the films not the books.  A huge majority of the ones about the books are also extremely funny and witty, but I suppose there is a limit where the jokes become too mocking and belittling to be considered funny by a Tolkien fan.. (Ol'gaffer would scoff at this and call me a purist, as a bad thing  )



Good point. I forgot to specify which kind of Parody, the movie parodies are great because the movies need to be made fun of sometimes *hides* . Some book parodies are funny if they're not too mocking.


----------



## Saermegil (Apr 13, 2004)

I like all sorts of threadS! Concerning parodies, I think you need to love the work in orderr to create/appreciate a parody of it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 9, 2005)

Since I am trying to renew interest and make people start new threads, I am bumping this so people can think about what sort of threads they want to start. . .


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 9, 2005)

I ticked 'analysis', but 'hobbit-talk' would be more accurate, as I find musing off the top of my head much more enjoyable than delving into ancient tomes to prove my point.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd always go for a philosophical debate


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 9, 2005)

I voted for '_What if. . .?_ ', '_Admiration' _and '_Serious Serious Question_' but I also like _Analysis. _These types of thread are very interesting and may be philosophical  I don't like _Question _because there are many threads that ask one question and... spam


----------



## Alatar (Jul 9, 2005)

Well RPG's aren't up there  .
I like the questions, though the serious questions are maybe better. In serious questions it often boils down to opion, do balrogs have wings is a good example, in a few months, someone will reopen the can of worms for a month till in all dies downagain, then after a few months someone will reopen the can of worms for a month till in all dies downagain, then...
such is the way of life.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 9, 2005)

Ah! Good question! 

I like the lighthearted, parody and what if threads! I prefer to just glance over some of the more serious stuff, but I have been known to... um... go on about some things...   

The top of my list would have to be RPGs but I'll let that speak for it's self.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

Serious Serious Questions and Discussions about Random topics such as the future of TTF. That's about as deep as it gets on this subject from me but I'd like to see more open discussion and ongoing as well.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I like Questions from newbies, because answering them correctly makes me feel smart.  

And I like a good parody once in a while, as long its not obscene or just plain slash.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to pick philiosophical Debates!!!  
And under "other" I would like to add "Debates in general." The Tournament, for instance, was great fun. 
Although stressful at times...

That should conclude that the only threads I *don't* like, are the "admiration" threads. 

Not much of I surprise, I guess...


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 3, 2005)

What about pedantic ramblings about esoteric Noldorin nonsense?


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 6, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> I like Questions from newbies, because answering them correctly makes me feel smart.


Did you do the Mastermind questions? (See link in my signature)


Inderjit S said:


> What about pedantic ramblings about esoteric Noldorin nonsense?


What???  I missed that option!!!!


----------

